
Nigerian scholar solves 156-year-old Mathematics problem, ‘Riemann Hypothesis’ - stonlyb
http://www.olisa.tv/2015/11/15/nigerian-scholar-solves-156-year-old-mathematics-problem-called-riemann-hypothesis/
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam.

Source is: [http://www.vanguardngr.com/2015/11/nigerian-solves-156-yr-
ol...](http://www.vanguardngr.com/2015/11/nigerian-solves-156-yr-old-riemann-
mathematics-hypothesis/)

Source is incredibly dubious. Contains the following sentence:

    
    
      Dr. Enoch had previously designed a Prototype of a silo 
      for peasant farmers and also discovered a scientific 
      technique for detecting and tracking someone on an evil mission.
    

A Dr. Enoch Opeyemi is indeed on the schedule for ICMCS 2015, but the title of
his talk was just "A Matrix That Generates the Point Spectral of the Riemann
Zeta Function": [http://computer.conference-
site.com/program.docx](http://computer.conference-site.com/program.docx) I
haven't been able to find the contents of that talk.

The CMI page for the problem hasn't been updated yet:
[http://www.claymath.org/millennium-problems/riemann-
hypothes...](http://www.claymath.org/millennium-problems/riemann-hypothesis)

I haven't been able to find anything about a new proof of the Riemann
Hypothesis in any of the usual places. (math.SE, etc)

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _With this breakthrough, Dr Enoch, who teaches at the Federal University,
> Oye Ekiti, FUOYE, has become the fourth egghead to resolve one of the seven
> Millennium Problems in Mathematics._

Egghead? Is that... is that a term that's not considered as pejorative as it
sounds in Nigeria?

~~~
buzzdenver
Obviously this is fake news.

------
rubidium
Story is a hoax is seems:

[http://www.nairaland.com/2739995/opeyemi-enoch-not-solved-
ri...](http://www.nairaland.com/2739995/opeyemi-enoch-not-solved-riemann)

All who upvoted should be ashamed of themselves.

------
pavel_lishin
Bah, this is some sloppy writing.

> _" Dr Enoch Opeyemi ... has become the fourth person in the world to resolve
> the Mathematics problem called the Riemann Hypothesis."_

I think the accurate statement is below,

> _" Only three people have been able to solve three out of the seven
> millennium problems in the past 16 years. Dr Enoch is the fourth."_

Except they're the Millenium Prize problems:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennium_Prize_Problems)

Is there a less crappy source for this?

edit: Apparently, there's an abstract on page 8 of this PDF:
[http://computer.conference-
site.com/proceedings_icmcs_2015.p...](http://computer.conference-
site.com/proceedings_icmcs_2015.pdf) \- which is hosted on what appears to be
the conference website.

~~~
dfan
I am looking for a less crappy source and have not found one yet. Given that
his proof was supposedly presented on November 11 and I haven't heard any
mathematicians say anything about it, I'm not getting too excited yet.

------
lordnacho
So what's the answer? Are all the solutions on the real 1/2 line? Or is there
a counterexample?

------
jmount
I'd say "claims to solve" would be a better title until we see a lot more
analysis.

------
placebo
Out of instinct I first checked todays date to make sure it's not April 1st...
Would expect a serious proof candidate to a have attracted much more attention
in the media/internets. Anyone have more information?

------
n0us
Looks like there is a database error on their end.

